

Stop Cheating the Type System - mariusschulz
http://blog.mariusschulz.com/2014/07/02/stop-cheating-the-type-system

======
samsaga2
It's easier to change to f#/ocaml/ml/sml.

In c# you always have to check your arguments. You cannot be sure if it is
null or not.

It's strange see how unboxes values cannot be null and objects/boxes can be.
The logic should be all or nothing. Inheritance of c.

------
reverius42
Tony Hoare called null references his "billion dollar mistake":
[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Null-References-The-
Billi...](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Null-References-The-Billion-
Dollar-Mistake-Tony-Hoare).

